# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > Εξαρτήματα & Datasheets >  >  Γιατί είναι τόσο ακριβά τα ποτενσιόμετρα;

## sakishlek

Υπάρχουν ποτενσιόμετρα σε λογικές τιμές;Ψάχνω στερεοφωνικό λογαριθμικό ποτενσιόμετρο 20Κ και βρίσκω κάτι πλαστικά πάνω από 4 ευρώ έκαστο και μάλιστα πλαστικό.Τίποτα φτηνότερο δεν υπάρχει;

----------


## moutoulos

Γιατί θεωρείς παράλογη αυτή την τιμή ?. Ακόμα και στο eBay το αντίστοιχο κινέζικο που ζητάς κάνει > 2€.

Το οτι είναι πλαστικό δεν λέει απολύτως τίποτα. Καλύτερα επώνυμο πλαστικό, παρά κινέζικο μεταλλικό.
Πέρα απο αυτό θες ένα τεμάχιο. Αν ήθελες 50 ... ναι έχεις δίκιο. Οπότε το να το βρείς πχ 3,20 αντί 4,20€
δεν νομίζω επι της ουσία να αλλάζει κάτι ..

http://www.acdcshop.gr/potentiometer...re96hf0f2r7u73

----------

tasosmos (19-06-15)

----------


## sakishlek

Τη θεωρώ παράλογη γιατί 4 που χρειάζομαι συν το κουτι συν το μετασχηματιστή συν τα εξαρτήματα ξεπερνάμε το 60άρι μην πω 70άρι για να κάνουμε την πλάκα μας

----------


## xlife

Τα hobby πληρώνονται... πόσο μάλλον τα ηλεκτρονικά hobby.. Οι περισσότεροι απο εδώ δίνουν αρκετά λεφτά για τις κατασκευές τους και τις αναπαλαιώσεις.. αρκετοί βέβαια έχουν στα συρτάρια τους αρκετά υλικά απο προηγούμενες κατασκευές. Γενικά πάντως ισχύει οτι η κατασκευή είναι ακριβότερη απο το να πάρεις κάτι έτοιμο. Η κατασκευή σου δίνει τη χαρά της δημιουργίας , αρκετές ώρες ασχολίας και ίσως μια λειτουργική συσκευή.

----------


## nestoras

> Υπάρχουν ποτενσιόμετρα σε λογικές τιμές;Ψάχνω στερεοφωνικό λογαριθμικό ποτενσιόμετρο 20Κ και βρίσκω κάτι πλαστικά πάνω από 4 ευρώ έκαστο και μάλιστα πλαστικό.Τίποτα φτηνότερο δεν υπάρχει;



Μπορείς να παραγγείλεις από εδώ αν σου φαίνονται ακριβά τα ελληνικά μαγαζιά.. Ελάχιστη παραγγελία 5$ αλλά τουλάχιστον έχει tracking number και έρχονται με λογική καθυστέρηση (από 11 έως 18 μέρες).

Από ποιότητα είναι σχετικά καλά τα ποτενσιόμετρά τους.

----------


## street

> Ψάχνω στερεοφωνικό λογαριθμικό ποτενσιόμετρο 20Κ και βρίσκω κάτι πλαστικά πάνω από 4 ευρώ έκαστο και μάλιστα πλαστικό.



για ενα ποτενσιομετρο μιλαμε ?

----------


## sakishlek

Η χαρά είναι πολύ μεγαλύτερη όταν το κόστος της κατασκευής είναι μικρό.

----------


## street

> όταν το κόστος της κατασκευής είναι μικρό.



λαθος ! ( αλλα και σωστο ) πανε στον παλιατζη και παρτα τζαμπα ...

----------


## thanasisxask

> Η χαρά είναι πολύ μεγαλύτερη όταν το κόστος της κατασκευής είναι μικρό.



Χαχαχαχα σωραιος!!!

----------


## Brown Fox

> Μπορείς να παραγγείλεις από εδώ αν σου φαίνονται ακριβά τα ελληνικά μαγαζιά.. Ελάχιστη παραγγελία 5$ αλλά τουλάχιστον έχει tracking number και έρχονται με λογική καθυστέρηση (από 11 έως 18 μέρες).



Μπορείς να μου δώσεις μια ιδέα για το κόστος των μεταφορικών, γιατί στο site τους δεν φαίνεται άμεσα και μάλλον θέλει registration. 
Επίσης στα στέλουν με DHL (που απαιτεί εκτελωνισμό) ή με τα ΕΛΤΑ??

----------


## nestoras

> Μπορείς να μου δώσεις μια ιδέα για το κόστος των μεταφορικών, γιατί στο site τους δεν φαίνεται άμεσα και μάλλον θέλει registration. 
> Επίσης στα στέλουν με DHL (που απαιτεί εκτελωνισμό) ή με τα ΕΛΤΑ??



Για 7 λογαριθμικά ποτενσιόμετρα των 20K που θέλεις εσύ δες τη συννημένη φώτο. Συνολικά σου βγαίνουν 7€ τα 7 ποτενσιόμετρα.

Με ταχυδρομείο (ΕΛΤΑ) στα στέλνουν και είναι άριστα συσκευασμένα σε zip bag.
Τα μεταφορικά εξαρτώνται άμεσα από το βάρος κυρίως. Όσες φορές παραγγέλνω από εκεί φροντίζω οι παραγγελίες μου να είναι κάτω από 20-22€ για να μην υπάρξει κανένα πρόβλημα με τα τελωνεία κτλ.

Επίσης μπορείς να περιμένεις να βγάλουν discount coupon στο facebook (συνήθως 15-20% κάτω).

----------

Brown Fox (21-06-15)

----------


## sakishlek

> Γιατί θεωρείς παράλογη αυτή την τιμή ?. Ακόμα και στο eBay το αντίστοιχο κινέζικο που ζητάς κάνει > 2€.
> 
> Το οτι είναι πλαστικό δεν λέει απολύτως τίποτα. Καλύτερα επώνυμο πλαστικό, παρά κινέζικο μεταλλικό.
> Πέρα απο αυτό θες ένα τεμάχιο. Αν ήθελες 50 ... ναι έχεις δίκιο. Οπότε το να το βρείς πχ 3,20 αντί 4,20€
> δεν νομίζω επι της ουσία να αλλάζει κάτι ..
> 
> http://www.acdcshop.gr/potentiometer...re96hf0f2r7u73



Τελικά πήρα αυτά λόγω βιασύνης να τελειώσω τον ενισχυτή και έγινε αυτό που φοβόμουνα .Τα πλήρωσα ένα σωρό λεφτά και βγήκε μάπα το καρπούζι.Κατά το γύρισμα της έντασης προκαλεί θόρυβο-φύσημα.Ούτε άνοιγμα δεν έχουν  αυτά τα ποτενσιόμετρα να τα ψεκάσω με λαδάκι μήπως γίνει κάτι.

Περισσότερα σχετικά με το πρόβλημα εδώ.
http://www.howtofixit.gr/forum/showt...t=68544&page=3

----------

